# What happen to BFT



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope this is okay to post if not I'm sorry..

BFT site will not come up Google is blocking it...

Anyone know whats up??


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> I hope this is okay to post if not I'm sorry..
> 
> BFT site will not come up Google is blocking it...
> 
> Anyone know whats up??


seems like google chrome found a few issues with BFT and thinks it will cause harm to PC, using Internet exploder it will pull the web page up just fine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Google cant block your access unless they are your ISP. If its blocked its your ISP or your work blocking it. It comes up fine for me so the problem is on your end.


-DallanC


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Doesn't work for me either. Haven't figured it out yet. I'm using FIrefox and Google isn't my ISP.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys use AGV anti-virus? The brand new version? Thats causing all kinds of network issues for people.


-DallanC


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

DallanC said:


> You guys use AGV anti-virus? The brand new version? Thats causing all kinds of network issues for people.
> 
> -DallanC


No, I guess I should have mentioned that I'm using Ubuntu as my OS, so no AVG. I'll have to try it on my XP computer and Internet explorer, see if that works.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It opens for me....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

actually, it is Google:

Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for bigfishtackle.com

What is the current listing status for bigfishtackle.com?

Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 1 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?

Of the 19 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 2 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2010-10-19, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-10-19.

Malicious software includes 1 scripting exploit(s).

Malicious software is hosted on 3 domain(s), including webarh.com/, 77.78.249.0/, 85.234.190.0/.

2 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including webarh.com/, 77.78.249.0/.

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS36483 (GOSSAMERTHREADS).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?

Over the past 90 days, bigfishtackle.com did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?

No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.

How did this happen?

In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:

* Return to the previous page.
* If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Same thing happened to my business' website. Hurts really bad when pretty much all our business come from our site. Don't know what's going on. Seems to be like a internet flu going around.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe it was pasted as a hate site because all of the hate directed at you Cliff???
I ain't know. I'll bet theangler has his panties in a royal bunch. What a shame. LMAO!


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

You could be right...
As of now I have one other person on the BFT board that is going to help with the DAV fishing day..But I still want to help them have a good fishing day...


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

BFT was hacked it's like that with all browsers. They said it's OK to click continue.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

JigginJus10 said:


> BFT was hacked it's like that with all browsers. They said it's OK to click continue.


"They", as in BFT, said it was OK? So, did BFT correct the problem? They need to correct the problem, instead of just tell everyone "ah shucks, we're OK".


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

It's still doing it today, and when I get around the warning, the page won't load properly. Whatever, I spend way more time over here anyway.


----------



## TheCarDoctor (Sep 26, 2010)

I can get it to work with Explorer but not Firefox. Here is a quote from one of the moderators in a thread discussing the issue:



> This evening, theangler posted the following:
> 
> "This morning at 5am bigfishtackle.com was hacked and hackers attempted to install malware. The problems have been completely resolved we have identified how the hackers gained access, and we just wanted to ensure users that the site is now running again and we are working with google and firefox to restore our good standing. Users may have trouble accessing the site but all risks of malware have been removed."


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

> This evening, theangler posted the following:
> 
> "This morning at 5am bigfishtackle.com was hacked and hackers attempted to install malware. The problems have been completely resolved we have identified how the hackers gained access, and we just wanted to ensure users that the site is now running again and we are working with google and firefox to restore our good standing. Users may have trouble accessing the site but all risks of malware have been removed."


TheCarDoctor
That's good information!!! I have a Mac with firefox and can't get anything to work. Any news as to when this might be corrected? :evil: I have several pms that I need to look at for some specific instructions where to fish for smallies at the Pine, etc. Time is getting short for em.  I've tried several different areas but except for one time I've had poor success. I don't want to just go to a spot and catch dinks, although even the dinks fight better than a med. size LM. :lol: No offense to the LM folks, it's just the way it is.  
P.S. I've had a great year on LM, just would like to catch some smallies to cap off a good year.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*My computer picked up a nasty virus over the weekend. It shutdown everything. I had to take to PC Discounters to get the crap removed. The latest virus is called "Anti Virus Action". You need some sophisticated programs and another computer to remove it. It cost me $40.00 to get it fixed. *


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

tomegun said:


> *My computer picked up a nasty virus over the weekend. It shutdown everything. I had to take to PC Discounters to get the crap removed. The latest virus is called "Anti Virus Action". You need some sophisticated programs and another computer to remove it. It cost me $40.00 to get it fixed. *


Or just downloading and running HiJackThis.

For people running Windows7, I *highly* recommend downloading and installing Microsoft Security Essentuals. Its actually one of the top 3 virus scanners out there right now, its free and it doesnt seem to slow down computers like other scanners can do.

-DallanC


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I use apple and it "was" down for a day, seems okay right now, but for how long?


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

PBH said:


> actually, it is Google:
> 
> Safe Browsing
> Diagnostic page for bigfishtackle.com
> ...


Hey PBH, I am curious where you went to pull up that site information? That could come in handy someday and I would like to know how.

Thanks 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

on the warning page there was a button that said "Why was this site blocked".


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I have the latest Mircosoft Security Essentials. It didn't help.*


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is because it isn't "YOUR" computer, it was BFT's problem. You could go to any other forum or whatever with no problem.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lots of sites being attacked this last week. **** hackers.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nate1031 said:


> Lots of sites being attacked this last week. **** hackers.


Hackers? No. **** website admins that can't keep their stuff up-to-date. Lazy.

Hackers are good. They expose those who aren't doing their jobs....


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like that PBH nuff said huh.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> nate1031 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of sites being attacked this last week. **** hackers.
> ...


Well sorta, that's definitely the case sometimes and laziness can bite you in the butt in this regard BUT there's a hack going around the _current_ version of Wordpress that's bringing a ton of sites and blogs down.


----------

